# πρύτανης-κοσμήτωρ



## Egyptiotissa (Jun 25, 2013)

Γειά σας!

Μεταφράζω ένα ελληνικό κείμενο στα αγγλικά. Σε ένα σημείο αναφέρεται στον Νεόφυτο Βάμβα και σημειώνει ότι υπήρξε κοσμήτωρ (στο Εθνικό-Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών) και ύστερα πρύτανης. 
Για το "κοσμήτωρ" βρίσκω απόδοση "dean".
Για το "πρύτανης" βρίσκω απόδοση 1) "dean" 2) "rector" που με προβληματίζει λίγο γιατί νομίζω ότι συχνότερα αφορά εκκλησιαστικό πόστο, και 3) "chancelor" που χρησιμοποιείται πολύ σπανιότερα. 

Προσωπικά τείνω προς το "dean" αλλά τότε πρέπει να βρω κάτι άλλο για τον "κοσμήτορα". Προτάσεις;


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2013)

Εγώ ξέρω dean= κοσμήτορας, principal, president, rector, chancellor= πρύτανης, ανάλογα με το πανεπιστήμιο. Το chancellor δεν θα το έλεγα σπάνιο, το rector ναι. Μερικά πανεπιστήμια τους λένε vice-chancellors γιατί δίνουν τον πλήρη τίτλο σε κάποιον επίτiμο. Τα dean και rector προέρχονται όντως από την εκκλησία, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι και πολλά παλιά πανεπιστήμια έχουν εκκλησιαστικές ρίζες. 
Και νομίζω κάπου έχουμε ένα σχετικό νήμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2013)

Διαφωτιστικότατη ανάρτηση του Costas στο νήμα fellow & member.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2013)

Rector και President χρησιμοποιούν συνήθως για τον πρύτανη του Καποδιστριακού. Βάλε το πρώτο για τον Βάμβα.


Προσθήκη:
Αυτό θα σου είναι χρήσιμο: το αρχικό τμήμα αφορά τον Βάμβα.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=Q-lr20SuvfIC&pg=PA450&lpg=PA450#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Jun 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εγώ ξέρω dean= κοσμήτορας, principal, president, rector, chancellor= πρύτανης, ανάλογα με το πανεπιστήμιο. Το chancellor δεν θα το έλεγα σπάνιο, το rector ναι. Μερικά πανεπιστημια τους λένε vice-chancellors γιατί δίνουν τον πλήρη τίτλο σε κάποιον επίτημο. Τα dean και rector προέρχονται όντως από την εκκλησία, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι και πολλά παλιά πανεπιστημια έχουν εκκλησιαστικές ρίζες.
> Και νομίζω κάπου έχουμε ένα σχετικό νήμα.



Θα πρέπει να εννοείτε το νήμα του Costas. 
Ευχαριστώ, καταλήγω στο dean για τη θέση του κοσμήτορα και rector για αυτή του πρύτανη.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Jun 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Rector και President χρησιμοποιούν συνήθως για τον πρύτανη του Καποδιστριακού. Βάλε το πρώτο για τον Βάμβα.
> 
> Αυτό θα κάνω.
> 
> ...



Καταπληκτικό -- ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Κατά σύμπτωση (και αν δεν κάνω λάθος) η βιβλιοθήκη που ίδρυσε ο Βάμβας στην Χίο ανακαινίζεται.

Γειά και χαρά σε όλους!


----------

